# Software update



## cking2 (Sep 28, 2003)

As is being widely reported over on the community....DTV is releasing the fix for the audio dropout problem. Your DVR will have to make a daily call to receive this update to version 3.1.1b.
I am also seeing people with hacks in place losing the hacks after the upgrade.

Rick


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Just as long as S-O-R-T and 30-second skip is still active, I will be happy. I noticed the dropout just after I paused a show. 

Do I take it that the upgrades are done via phone line instead of satellite stream?


----------



## cking2 (Sep 28, 2003)

Mark Holtz said:


> Just as long as S-O-R-T and 30-second skip is still active, I will be happy. I noticed the dropout just after I paused a show.
> 
> Do I take it that the upgrades are done via phone line instead of satellite stream?


Mark,
Yes it is done via phone...which means TIVO is doing it...there was some talk about DTV being able to do it via sat with the 3.1 software, but this one is coming down via phone, and it takes about 45 minutes to download. A reboot is required also.

Rick


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

I have an HDVR2 and am waiting for the service upgrade to 3.1.1b. It has been annoying dealing with the digital audio dropouts on the receiver. I hate that because it is a great receiver otherwise. However, I would like to see Caller ID and support for interactive channels added. That would make it perfect in my book.

Anyway, how do they schedule these upgrades? I did a daily call last night, but it didn't take 45 minutes to finish. I also restarted the receiver. The software hasn't upgraded yet, so I assume that they schedule these updates to happen over time.


----------



## cking2 (Sep 28, 2003)

gor88 said:


> Anyway, how do they schedule these upgrades? I did a daily call last night, but it didn't take 45 minutes to finish. I also restarted the receiver. The software hasn't upgraded yet, so I assume that they schedule these updates to happen over time.


They are rolling it out in phases...but I don't know exactly how they are doing it. Both of my units now have it, and I does fix the audio dropout problem, but nothing else is fixed or enhanced. <AFAIK>

Rick


----------



## Scalper (Feb 14, 2003)

I have 3.1.1b and for about 3-4 days now without a sound dropout yet. So it fixed all my trickplay sound dropouts I was having. Now if we can get folders.


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

cking,

Just curious. Are you in a large TV market, like LA, NY, Chicago, DC, etc.?

The reason I ask is to see if maybe TiVo is sending out to the larger markets first. I notice that Scalper is in the San Francisco DMA, so I figure that maybe that is the way they distribute the fix.

I have been trying to do a daily call to get that update, but it only does the normal thing. No pulling down of the update.

It is driving me and my fiance crazy having the audio dropouts. We look forward to getting the fix.


----------



## cking2 (Sep 28, 2003)

gor88 said:


> cking,
> 
> Just curious. Are you in a large TV market, like LA, NY, Chicago, DC, etc.?


No I am in the Kansas City DMA...and however they are doing the update it is not by region. I have a guy in my office here who has been trying to get the update since Sunday with no luck. He lives a couple of miles from me.

Rick


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I haven't received it, but my HDVR2 is recently purchased.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 25, 2003)

I got my channel logos.
I have never had them.


----------



## cking2 (Sep 28, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> I got my channel logos.
> I have never had them.


This software clearly fixes a problem with the channel logo's on some of the Dtivo's. Its a weird problem...I always had the logos, but many people didn't.

As reported by Pony on the community...the rollout is random, so its the luck of the draw when you will get the update.

Rick


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Any word on speed up of the guide? Both Tico Live and the D* guides.....

I must say I love the Tivo, but it is so much slower than the DishPVRs....

"Please wait" is my best friend recently.


----------



## cking2 (Sep 28, 2003)

cnsf said:


> Any word on speed up of the guide? Both Tico Live and the D* guides.....


Well the update fixes things but not the slow speed of the Direct grid guide. The Tivo guide is much faster, and I think we will just have to wait for DTV to decide to gift us the version 4 software to speed it up.

Rick


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Even the Tivo Live Guide is slow, albeit faster than the DirecTV guide.

Since I assume v4 is for SAs only, is it safe to assume the upgrade would fix the slow speed of the guides?

Would still also like a Caller ID function.......and multiple deletes at once. They would be HUGE improvements on an already great product. It would significantly trump E* then.


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

cking2,

Thanks for the information.

The 3.1.1b patch finally downloaded this morning. I am dealing with a bout of insomnia. Of course, I decided to try the daily call this morning. It failed the first time, but I retried it. This time, it connected and showed the status as downloading.

In my case, the call took 65 minutes to complete. Once done, the status showed pending restart. I issued the restart. On the reboot, I got this screen saying that new TiVo software is being installed. After about 3 minutes, the system restarted itself.

I haven't had the chance to verify whether the audio dropouts disappear. However, I will get the chance later this afternoon.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

The audio dropouts are gone for me. The closed captioning is still off though. Many on tivocommunity.com said it would be fixed.


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

I am very impressed with the audio now. After pressing the commercial skip button(easter egg feature), the audio automatically comes back. There used to be a slight delay. Also, I haven't heard an audio dropout since the fix was installed.

Now if they could get Caller ID and support for interactive channels (mainly for 492-Interactive Weather Channel to get local weather info), my unit would be perfect.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Don't hold your breath on the Interactive stuff. I believe that is controlled by Wink and getting them to play nice w/Tivo may not be so easy.


----------

